# Video - March 7, 2011 Central Maine Ice Storm



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Central Maine got a small ice storm yesterday so, I took a video of all the ice. It's a pretty good video and it shows alot of down trees and alot of ice. Go to 



 to watch the video.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Hear are a few pictures I took yesterday.

The Tundra rite before I put the plow on.









The Tundra's grill and Toyota logo.









The Tundra front whole end.









The Tundra's diver's side door.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Ice storms suck, went to work saturday night it was 5 deg and raining, sunday morning it was -8 and snow, had about an inch of ice build up around the wipers
Veteran, good job


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Squires;1262828 said:


> Ice storms suck, went to work saturday night it was 5 deg and raining, sunday morning it was -8 and snow, had about an inch of ice build up around the wipers
> Veteran, good job


The Tundra is my Dad's and he is the Veteran. He was in the Air Force for 4 years. I just do all the plowing.


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

Glad we got all rain down here on the coast!


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you drive the tundra more than your dad


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

joey7599;1263698 said:


> Do you drive the tundra more than your dad


Ya, I drive it alot more then he does. It has 12500 miles on it and I'd say I put around 8,000 of them miles on. But, it's parked quite often becouse he has a car that he drives back and forth to work and I have a Ford Ranger that I drive most of the time.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Good video Thumbs Up.....Ice storms can be dangerous, but always make for some really unique & cool looking pictures.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

snocrete;1263952 said:


> Good video Thumbs Up.....Ice storms can be dangerous, but always make for some really unique & cool looking pictures.


That's very true. The town still hasn't hired anybody to cut all the trees that are hanging out in to the roads. They are relying on the town's people to do it them self wich isn't working very well. There are a few spots that were impasible so somebody ended up cutting the trees out of the road. I cleaned up a tree on my road. It was a pretty good size Maple so I hooked a rope to it and dragged it down the road to my house. Then I cut it up for fire wood. But, there is still ALOT of small Birch trees that are hanging in the road and nobody is going to clean them up for free becouse there is no good fire wood in them.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

You gotta love the Maine accent when you spoke! I used to spend summers in Hancock Point, Bar Harbor and father was born in Brewer. Brings back memories listening to you speak.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

John Mac;1265116 said:


> You gotta love the Maine accent when you spoke! I used to spend summers in Hancock Point, Bar Harbor and father was born in Brewer. Brings back memories listening to you speak.


haha it almost sounds like a Boston accent.. or BASTAN accent lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

aperfcrcle;1265128 said:


> haha it almost sounds like a Boston accent.. or BASTAN accent lol


No, It's a Maine accent. I'm not a Masshole. HAHA


----------

